# intercooler for the ZX



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what is the best choice for an intercooler (moderately priced ) that will hook up to the 300zx turbo, is it easy to install.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> what is the best choice for an intercooler (moderately priced ) that will hook up to the 300zx turbo, is it easy to install.


NPR or MKIV....Spearco or HKS if you've got the money


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

what is NPR and MKIV


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

MKIV is a Supra intercooler


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The starion is ok. But in reality the Spearco and HKS are the only ones yu can find that are any good.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I think Mike K. has mentioned the Supra IC is a bit restrictive, for power levels much over 300 Hp. I'd go with the Z-stores IC setup, expensive but the plumbing is already worked up for you. No need to bolix any piping together.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

2K dollars. Ummm no I would just buy the Spearco since it is easily the best at only 1200 bucks.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> 2K dollars. Ummm no I would just buy the Spearco since it is easily the best at only 1200 bucks.


 Time you get somebody to fab up the rest of the piping for you, there goes the other $800, especially if you get it done in stainless.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Time you get somebody to fab up the rest of the piping for you, there goes the other $800, especially if you get it done in stainless.


I'm pretty sure the spearco comes as a full kit....which means piping included


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> I'm pretty sure the spearco comes as a full kit....which means piping included


 True. However, I've seen those prices just for the core unit. Guess it depends on where you shop. Somebody want to link in the Spearco unit for the rest of us?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If Spearco is only the intercooler itself go with HKS I know for a fact that is the whole kit.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.racetep.com/atoa.html




http://www.turboneticsinc.com/kits.html


There you go. But it would/should be cheaper to just get the Spearco core and have someone fabricate the pipes for you.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> If Spearco is only the intercooler itself go with HKS I know for a fact that is the whole kit.


Spearco is a whole kit too.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

would the one from the rx-7 fit up


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

im looking to be in the 350hp-400hp range


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> would the one from the rx-7 fit up


Which RX7?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> im looking to be in the 350hp-400hp range


Then you need a Spearco or a HKS system.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Which RX7?


 I suspect he's talking about the FD.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> would the one from the rx-7 fit up


Anything is possible with time and money.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

any one will fit right , its just the other piping you have to worry about right?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> any one will fit right , its just the other piping you have to worry about right?


Not exactly. Not all cores will fit in the space alotted without modification. Piping though is the big thing.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Not exactly. Not all cores will fit in the space alotted without modification. Piping though is the big thing.


It would have to be pretty damn big to not fit.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> It would have to be pretty damn big to not fit.


True, but there are intercoolers that are that big.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> True, but there are intercoolers that are that big.


x2 I've seen some monsters


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I have but 2 words for non-believers....



SAWZ - ALL!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> I have but 2 words for non-believers....
> 
> 
> 
> SAWZ - ALL!


haha 
I bet the intercooler core that comes with the greddy kit for the 350Z would take alot of work to fit into a Z31. With the Z33 the intercooler requires modification of the front end and the sensors for the air bags have to be moved (which in the Z33 has caused a few fatalities when air bags failed to deploy) so that core would be dificult to fit in.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

how much boost can the 300zx handle with an intercooler on basically stock internals.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> how much boost can the 300zx handle with an intercooler on basically stock internals.


I think Ken ran like 22psi. It just depends on the car truthfully. I would worry more about the rpms the engine is spinning. But with upgraded fuel and everything but the bottom end I would say safely on the street around 15-18. You can go higher then that for short sprints but it just depends.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mike K. has told me 24 psi. I know 15 psi is doable as a daily driver situation.


----------

